

129 new Taskforce sites launched - bhauer
https://www.brianstaskforce.com/blog/129-new-taskforce-sites-launched

======
bhauer
This is my personal project. I originally launched it a while back with
coverage for Los Angeles cities but decided to just open it up to all states
and a metro area in each state.

The basic idea is to combine local activism ("petitions") with charitable
giving. I like to call it doing something "more than a petition."

------
krg
That location selector is very nice looking, and intuitive.

